# New Moderator!



## Lorian

Today I'm very happy to welcome back @dtlv to the UKM Moderator team :thumb:

After a 2 year hiatus it's great to have him back helping people and sharing his knowledge.

Welcome back Det! :lol:


----------



## MBR

Welcome back @dtlv


----------



## Mildo

Nice one, it will be good to have more moderators on here.


----------



## 19072

Mildo said:


> Nice one, it will be good to have more moderators on here.


 agreed! To much bull$hit at times. People having lil internet wars and being key board warriors.

Nice to see @dtlv back.


----------



## 25434

Welcome back to being a mod. It was lovely though that you didn't dissapear off when you relinquished the role. I would have missed reading your articles and views on things.


----------



## Keeks

Great to see dtlv back! :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Lorian i am available to moderate, i run a very tight ship


----------



## Mildo

herc said:


> agreed! To much bull$hit at times. People having lil internet wars and being key board warriors.
> 
> Nice to see @dtlv back.


 Exactly bud. I feel there are not enough mods on here to deal with the constant verbal abusive attacks, not to mention off topic posts when members are just simply asking a question.

UK-M would be 100 times a better place if this nonsense was removed.


----------



## Mark2021

Good to see active people being mods..


----------



## Frandeman

And he is full of knowledge... :thumb


----------



## 2004mark

Good day for UKM


----------



## Jordan08

Well deserved.


----------



## BULK

Very good, just hoping its not too little too late, all the bu**[email protected] ruins this site .


----------



## Heavyassweights

BULK said:


> Very good, just hoping its not too little too late, all the bu**[email protected] ruins this site .


 what bullsh1t is that mate?


----------



## BULK

Heavyassweights said:


> what bullsh1t is that mate?


 You not been on for a while then pal ? There's more arguing and trolling than ever before! Great site and full of knowledgeable people but the trolls and [email protected]£ers are on the rise


----------



## dtlv

Well hi everyone, is good to be back and thanks for the warm welcome.

Hope to make a positive contribution again, and am very much looking forward to reconnecting with old friends on here and of course also to get to know some of the newer active posters. In respect of dealing with the trolls, is part of modding that I'm happy to deal with - am an old hat at that, believe me. Am sure I'll get to know who is being a deliberate troll and needs to go, and who is simply socially awkward or overly sensitive or insensitive and just needs a talking to.

Time to start catching up I guess


----------



## 3752

WHAT.........no fukcing way did you not read our reasons never to ever let him back on the forum.........


----------



## UlsterRugby

Good to have you back, we need a few active mods. Mods like kristina pop by to prmote herself then log off again. So many threads just turn into crap these days with people having petty personal arguments.


----------



## nWo

Late in here, but dtlv is one of the most sensible members on here in my view, good to see him on the team.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Yep deservedly also @Ultrasonic should definitely be considered for food and nutrition section seriously good poster always backed up with studies and clearly very knowledgeable


----------



## 31205

Gavinmcl said:


> Yep deservedly also @Ultrasonic should definitely be considered for food and nutrition section seriously good poster always backed up with studies and clearly very knowledgeable


 Agree. Definitely one of the best, knowledge wise.


----------



## Smitch

Blast from the past.

I've seen DTLV around the boards for a while, he's got a good scientific view but also seems to have a good level of first hand experience and isn't just a Pub Med copy and paster.

I'll give him a week. :lol:


----------



## UK2USA

Anyone, or anything that make the site better has got to be better for all of us. I'm relatively new here but have already seen the petty bullsh1t that can ruin a good post and turn someone's quest for knowledge or help into a free for all. All the best!


----------



## dtlv

Pscarb said:


> WHAT.........no fukcing way did you not read our reasons never to ever let him back on the forum.........


 Paul, you failed to consider that @Lorian and @Hera are easily bribed - I just sent them a packet of crisps and a mars bar and now I'm their favorite mod


----------



## EpicSquats

Not exactly new if he was a mod before, but ok.


----------



## 4NT5

Congrats @dtlv

@Lorian are you planning adding more mods to the board?


----------



## Lorian

4NT5 said:


> @Lorian are you planning adding more mods to the board?


 Possibly, if it needs it.
It's dependant on feedback from members and the existing Mods.


----------



## FelonE1

Lorian said:


> Possibly, if it needs it.
> It's dependant on feedback from members and the existing Mods.


 Oh go on then.....I'll do it


----------



## latblaster

Really pleased that Det's back! :thumb:


----------



## musio

The this forum now has a major upgrade!  @dtlv

Dtlv is one the few that throws theory and science behind posts instead of this forum turning into a 'bro advice' place. I've learned a lot and will continue to look forward to reading posts mate


----------



## Sub-Zero

Great to see @dtlv back as Mod.

A super smart guy, always learn a lot from his posts :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good news indeed. Welcome back mate.


----------



## banzi

Mildo said:


> Exactly bud. I feel there are not enough mods on here to deal with the constant verbal abusive attacks, not to mention off topic posts when members are just simply asking a question.
> 
> UK-M would be 100 times a better place if this nonsense was removed.


 Over police the Gen Con and it will die on its arse.


----------



## Mildo

banzi said:


> Over police the Gen Con and it will die on its arse.


 I believe you have read my post wrong.

Either that, or your implying you condone the constant verbal abusive attacks, not to mention off topic posts when members are just simply asking a question?

Would you care to explain what you mean?


----------



## Greshie

Welcome back Det ..... :thumb


----------



## banzi

Mildo said:


> I believe you have read my post wrong.
> 
> Either that, or your implying you condone the constant verbal abusive attacks, not to mention off topic posts when members are just simply asking a question?
> 
> Would you care to explain what you mean?


 Yes, I will explain what I mean.

There are lots of areas on this forum where people can seek out answers to bodybuilding and weight training questions, the General Conversation section is supposed to be about general trivia and twaddle, if you want to know how may sets or reps to do, post in the training section, if you want to know about gear post in the steroid section, those areas are pretty well managed and there isnt much abuse or trolling.

I post in the Gen section for a laugh and a bit of fun, it is as you are aware the busiest section by far on this forum, so, if you want to make it like the rest of the forum, then expect it to be a lot quieter.

If the current level of abuse and verbal attacks were an issue, the Gen section wouldnt be as popular, the fact that it is popular tells me two things, its either that people enjoy the banter or that it isnt as bad as you make out.


----------



## mal

banzi said:


> Yes, I will explain what I mean.
> 
> There are lots of areas on this forum where people can seek out answers to bodybuilding and weight training questions, the General Conversation section is supposed to be about general trivia and twaddle, if you want to know how may sets or reps to do, post in the training section, if you want to know about gear post in the steroid section, those areas are pretty well managed and there isnt much abuse or trolling.
> 
> I post in the Gen section for a laugh and a bit of fun, it is as you are aware the busiest section by far on this forum, so, if you want to make it like the rest of the forum, then expect it to be a lot quieter.
> 
> If the current level of abuse and verbal attacks were an issue, the Gen section wouldnt be as popular, the fact that it is popular tells me two things, its either that *people enjoy the banter or that it isnt as bad as you make out.*


 but you put duranman on ignore so it must be a tad irritating to read :whistling:


----------



## banzi

mal said:


> but you put duranman on ignore so it must be a tad irritating to read :whistling:


 I did it to troll him,  now hes on ignore and he knows it he hardly posts.


----------



## Mildo

banzi said:


> Yes, I will explain what I mean.
> 
> There are lots of areas on this forum where people can seek out answers to bodybuilding and weight training questions, the General Conversation section is supposed to be about general trivia and twaddle, if you want to know how may sets or reps to do, post in the training section, if you want to know about gear post in the steroid section, those areas are pretty well managed and there isnt much abuse or trolling.
> 
> I post in the Gen section for a laugh and a bit of fun, it is as you are aware the busiest section by far on this forum, so, if you want to make it like the rest of the forum, then expect it to be a lot quieter.
> 
> *If the current level of abuse and verbal attacks were an issue, the Gen section wouldnt be as popular, the fact that it is popular tells me two things, its either that people enjoy the banter or that it isnt as bad as you make out.*


 Cheers,

I completely agree with your first paragraph, with it being used for said purposes however, just recently there had been an increase in verbal attacks, name calling and off post topics which, as I hope you will agree, does not serve a purpose there. This is what I was refering to in my other post.

Again, I agree, in part, with your second paragraph. The part that bugs me is, for example, a member asks for advice on what may be a serious question [non AAS/Training/Diet related] and within a few posts someone will come along and completley derail the whole topic. This in turn leads members, me, having to scroll through endless pages of bullshat for find answers to the OP's question, a question I may perhaps be needing answers to myself, and others for that matter. So while I agree with you that Gen Con is a place for banter, and most is as funny as Hector Mc Cookin who hates feckin cookin, there should be a place for said banter whilst showing respect to another member by helping them find answers.

I disagree with your third paragraph, highlighted in bold for good reason. Your condoning the use of abusive and verbal attacks in Gen Con because, as you have mentioned many times, this is your area and very rarely move out of it. You started that paragraph stating the Gen Con wouldnt be as popular because of the verbal and abusive attacks then further on state that people enjoy the banter. Now, let me get this right. You have claimed Gen Con is popular because people enjoy the banter of verbal and abusive attacks. Its there in bold for all to see.

I will say this, I have never, ever seen you verbally or abusively attack another member, perhaps just the odd name calling. So, I am therfore confused as to why you think its acceptable for Gen Con to allow abusive and verbal attacks to take place?

The bottom line is this, there is NO need to verbally attack another member or be abusive towards another member, be it in Gen Con or anywhere else on UK-M. Its childish, immature and down right discusting behaviour.


----------



## latblaster

banzi said:


> I did it to troll him,  now hes on ignore and he knows it he hardly posts.


 Yes, you rather like doing that sort of thing. Then wrap it up as humour.

You & I are amongst the older - & hopefully more mature posters on here.

But, at times, your posts come across as a little bit too 'clever' & somewhat intolerant of some people who are still becoming adults.


----------



## barsnack

Lorian said:


> Today I'm very happy to welcome back @dtlv to the UKM Moderator team :thumb:
> 
> After a 2 year hiatus it's great to have him back helping people and sharing his knowledge.
> 
> Welcome back Det! :lol:


 i dont remember being consulted about this


----------



## banzi

Mildo said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I completely agree with your first paragraph, with it being used for said purposes however, just recently there had been an increase in verbal attacks, name calling and off post topics which, as I hope you will agree, does not serve a purpose there. This is what I was refering to in my other post.
> 
> Again, I agree, in part, with your second paragraph. The part that bugs me is, for example, a member asks for advice on what may be a serious question [non AAS/Training/Diet related] and within a few posts someone will come along and completley derail the whole topic. This in turn leads members, me, having to scroll through endless pages of bullshat for find answers to the OP's question, a question I may perhaps be needing answers to myself, and others for that matter. So while I agree with you that Gen Con is a place for banter, and most is as funny as Hector Mc Cookin who hates feckin cookin, there should be a place for said banter whilst showing respect to another member by helping them find answers.
> 
> I disagree with your third paragraph, highlighted in bold for good reason. Your condoning the use of abusive and verbal attacks in Gen Con because, as you have mentioned many times, this is your area and very rarely move out of it. You started that paragraph stating the Gen Con wouldnt be as popular because of the verbal and abusive attacks then further on state that people enjoy the banter. Now, let me get this right. You have claimed Gen Con is popular because people enjoy the banter of verbal and abusive attacks. Its there in bold for all to see.
> 
> *I will say this, I have never, ever seen you verbally or abusively attack another member, perhaps just the odd name calling. So, I am therfore confused as to why you think its acceptable for Gen Con to allow abusive and verbal attacks to take place?*
> 
> The bottom line is this, there is NO need to verbally attack another member or be abusive towards another member, be it in Gen Con or anywhere else on UK-M. Its childish, immature and down right discusting behaviour.


 Because its the internet, its not real life, no one could write anything on here that I would take offence to personally.

Who cares if someone calls someone a knob head or ****wit, do you really get offended when someone calls you names or you see someone else calling someone names?

Your right, I dont verbally attack or abuse people its not my thing, my goal is to get them to do it to me.


----------



## banzi

latblaster said:


> Yes, you rather like doing that sort of thing. Then wrap it up as humour.
> 
> You & I are amongst the older - & hopefully more mature posters on here.
> 
> But, at times, your posts come across as a little bit too 'clever' & somewhat *intolerant* of some people who are still becoming adults.


 I am not intolerant of anyone.

Its just internet banter, you seem to be taking it a bit too seriously.

Yes we are both older and yes we should be mature, thats real life, this isnt real life, its bullshit.

Do you really think I am like I am on here in real life?


----------



## Mildo

banzi said:


> Because its the internet, its not real life, no one could write anything on here that I would take offence to personally.
> 
> Who cares if someone calls someone a knob head or ****wit, do you really get offended when someone calls you names or you see someone else calling someone names?
> 
> Your right, I dont verbally attack or abuse people its not my thing, my goal is to get them to do it to me.


 [1st Paragraph] Thats a very delusional way off thinking. Your just thinking of yourself and not taking into consideration the emotions of other people. The internet is a real place where people can, will and most certainly do get offended, just like " real life ". There are a lot of sensitive people on here that are not like you. You must remember that.

[2nd Paragraph] It depends on the severity of abuse. If I was being called a Knob Head that was being portrayed in a humerous tone then no, I dont get offended. If, however, I was being called a Knob Head for simply asking a question then yes, I would get offended because no one person has the right to call me names when all im doing is asking questions and looking for answers. If said person was to help answer mine and other members questions without the need to verbally attack me and other members then the forum subject matter would be a whole better place for people to learn. No need for name calling when all a member is doing is looking for knowlege on UK-M. And yes, it hurts my feelings when I see the very same thing happening to other members. Call me sensitive, I prefer to call it empathy.

[3rd Paragraph] ...and here lies the problem


----------



## latblaster

banzi said:


> I am not intolerant of anyone.
> 
> Its just internet banter, you seem to be taking it a bit too seriously.
> 
> Yes we are both older and yes we should be mature, thats real life, this isnt real life, its bullshit.
> 
> *Do you really think I am like I am on here in real life?*


 Probably.

No, I'm not taking it too seriously. Maybe you should.

But then perhaps, ethical responsiblity is something you have yet to learn.....? So no, this - UKM that is, isn't bullshit.

My apologies....of course you do advise by pm.


----------



## banzi

Mildo said:


> [1st Paragraph] Thats a very delusional way off thinking. Your just thinking of yourself and not taking into consideration the emotions of other people. The internet is a real place where people can, will and most certainly do get offended, just like " real life ". There are a lot of sensitive people on here that are not like you. You must remember that.
> 
> [2nd Paragraph] It depends on the severity of abuse. If I was being called a Knob Head that was being portrayed in a humerous tone then no, I dont get offended. If, however, I was being called a Knob Head for simply asking a question then yes,* I would get offended because no one person has the right to call me names *when all im doing is asking questions and looking for answers. If said person was to help answer mine and other members questions without the need to verbally attack me and other members then the forum subject matter would be a whole better place for people to learn. No need for name calling when all a member is doing is looking for knowlege on UK-M. And yes, it hurts my feelings when I see the very same thing happening to other members. Call me sensitive, I prefer to call it empathy.
> 
> [3rd Paragraph] ...and here lies the problem


----------



## banzi

latblaster said:


> Probably.
> 
> No, I'm not taking it too seriously. Maybe you should.
> 
> But then perhaps, *ethical responsiblity* is something you have yet to learn.....? So no, this - UKM that is, isn't bullshit.
> 
> My apologies....of course you do advise by pm.


 Oh dear...ethical responsibility FFS now you must be trolling.

And yes, UKM is just bullshit, its a load of people just shooting the s**t.

And yes, if you had talked to me via PM you would realise Im nothing like I am on the forum.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Because its the internet, its not real life, no one could write anything on here that I would take offence to personally.
> 
> Who cares if someone calls someone a knob head or ****wit, do you really get offended when someone calls you names or you see someone else calling someone names?
> 
> Your right, I dont verbally attack or abuse people its not my thing, my goal is to get them to do it to me.


 Cos you're a [email protected]


----------



## mrwright

banzi said:


> Oh dear...ethical responsibility FFS now you must be trolling.
> 
> And yes, UKM is just bullshit, its a load of people just shooting the s**t.
> 
> And yes, if you had talked to me via PM you would realise Im nothing like I am on the forum.


 I've always wondered what magical advice you give out in PMs


----------



## banzi

mrwright said:


> I've always wondered what magical advice you give out in PMs


 its not just advice, my PMs are me, this forum isnt.


----------



## AngryBuddha

BULK said:


> You not been on for a while then pal ? There's more arguing and trolling than ever before! Great site and full of knowledgeable people but the trolls and [email protected]£ers are on the rise


 You're a bitter bitter little man


----------



## Mildo

banzi said:


>


 So you believe that by using this Stephen Fry quote "That's offensive!" as though that comment in and of itself should end any discussion or suspend someone else's freedom of speech?

Ok!


----------



## banzi

Mildo said:


> So you believe that by using this Stephen Fry quote "That's offensive!" as though that comment in and of itself should end any discussion or suspend someone else's freedom of speech?
> 
> Ok!


----------



## Mildo

banzi said:


>


 Ok, obviously you have nothing to add to topic of our conversation. In case you missed it all, which I believe you have, I would therefore suggest you re-read my responding posts to you. Its clear you have complety missed the point and are simply nit picking at one particular word and now using other peoples quotes to make an uneducated response.

Fair enough. We had a good start, but as always with you, it ends with not being able to have an reasonable and educated conversation.

If you want to continue posting other peoples quotes to make a point of " one thing " then fire away bud.

If you want to address " all of the points " in my posts about the abusive and verbal attacks that are consitent on UK-M then i'm all ears.

Just remember, you started this conversation with me, albiet taking my post the wrong way.

That being said, I know how you " play " on here so Ill not be biting, sorry about that


----------



## latblaster

banzi said:


> Oh dear...ethical responsibility FFS now you must be trolling.
> 
> And yes, UKM is just bullshit, its a load of people just shooting the s**t.
> 
> And yes, if you had talked to me via PM you would realise Im nothing like I am on the forum.


 I thought that you'd be unable to grasp, what I've been attempting to point out to you.

And this post, proves it to me.

Shall we leave it now?

Edit: We have exchanged a couple of PM's; I was a little disappointed, but not surprised, by your replies.


----------



## AngryBuddha

BULK said:


> Strange how it took you days to quote this post ? Is it that you was made to look like a bi£ch on another thread for talking shite? Lol . Are you stalking me ? Just so anyone wants to know, I'm not a BB I'm a bare nuckle fighter and if you want to train together one day @angrybudda let me know


 Bare knuckle fighter, stick a video of one of your best fights up then??


----------



## latblaster

@AngryBuddha

Careful of this @BULK guy....apparently he's ex special forces.

:w00t: :lol:


----------



## banzi

latblaster said:


> I thought that you'd be unable to grasp, what I've been attempting to point out to you.
> 
> And this post, proves it to me.
> 
> Shall we leave it now?
> 
> *Edit: We have exchanged a couple of PM's; I was a little disappointed, but not surprised, by your replies.*


 I don't recall those, I expect you didn't get the answer you expected, expectation leads to disappointment.

The reality about weight training and bodybuilding is always a little hard to stomach when you first hear it.


----------



## latblaster

^^  :w00t:


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> I don't recall those, I expect you didn't get the answer you expected, expectation leads to disappointment.
> 
> The reality about weight training and bodybuilding is always a little hard to stomach when you first hear it.


 I thought you advised on anything, not just bodybuilding?


----------



## latblaster

Dark sim said:


> I thought you advised on anything, not just bodybuilding?


 It's clear the old chap's mind isn't what it was.

Bless him.


----------



## Dark sim

latblaster said:


> It's clear the old chap's mind isn't what it was.
> 
> Bless him.


 Probably forgetting his medication too


----------



## andyboro

Mildo said:


> So you believe that by using this Stephen Fry quote "That's offensive!" as though that comment in and of itself should end any discussion or suspend someone else's freedom of speech?
> 
> Ok!


 To be fair, are you not effectively trying to stifle banzi's freedom of speech by attempting to force your ethical standpoint upon it?

Bodybuilding forums are full of men with self confidence and a plethora of other issues that make even the tiniest of things offensive.. why should he (or anyone) have to amend his behaviour to reflect that?


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> I thought you advised on anything, not just bodybuilding?


 whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> whatever gave you that idea?


 Your words, but I understand if you've forgotten.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> Your words, but I understand if you've forgotten.


 Its likely I have forgotten, I wouldnt want to advise people on subjects I dont have any idea about, if people PM for gear advice they get told what I do , I dont pretend to tell them whats going to work for them.

I do tend to write the first thing that comes into my head on the forum.

Normally its what I thinks going to get the best reaction.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> Its likely I have forgotten, I wouldnt want to advise people on subjects I dont have any idea about, if people PM for gear advice they get told what I do , I dont pretend to tell them whats going to work for them.
> 
> I do tend to write the first thing that comes into my head on the forum.
> 
> Normally its what I thinks going to get the best reaction.


 So you post for likes not for yourself, truth revealed lol.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> So you post for likes not for yourself, truth revealed lol.
> 
> View attachment 121233


 Likes?

No, I post to get a reaction, I don't care if people like my posts, I like tagging other peoples posts , thats why I complained about the limited like function.

I also post because I know my response is going to initiate debate, I also post from a devils advocate stance, even if I agree with a poster I will post the contrary to see how and why a person has come to their current belief.

If I posted for likes I wouldn't get banned from so many forums now would I?


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> Likes?
> 
> No, I post to get a reaction, I don't care if people like my posts, I like tagging other peoples posts , thats why I complained about the limited like function.
> 
> I also post because I know my response is going to initiate debate, I also post from a devils advocate stance, even if I agree with a poster I will post the contrary to see how and why a person has come to their current belief.
> 
> If I posted for likes I wouldn't get banned from so many forums now would I?


 Got you to post a serious response lol

Devils advocate is good film btw.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> *Got you to post a serious response lol*
> 
> Devils advocate is good film btw.


 You will never know. 

Devils Advocate great movie, the twist at the end was sublime.


----------



## 12 gauge

banzi said:


> Likes?
> 
> No, I post to get a reaction, I don't care if people like my posts, I like tagging other peoples posts , thats why I complained about the limited like function.
> 
> I also post because I know my response is going to initiate debate, I also post from a devils advocate stance, even if I agree with a poster I will post the contrary to see how and why a person has come to their current belief.
> 
> If I posted for likes I wouldn't get banned from so many forums now would I?


 That's all well and good, but once your argument has been refuted or once you have been corrected and shown to be talking crap you should not fall back onto the "I'm only trolling" safety net, if you decide to take a particular stance during a discussion then that for all intents and purposes is you stance. Saying your "winding someone up" once it has been established that you're talking bolox is just a cop out.


----------



## banzi

12 gauge said:


> That's all well and good, but once your argument has been refuted or once you have been corrected and shown to be talking crap you should not fall back onto the "I'm only trolling" safety net, *if you decide to take a particular stance during a discussion then that for all intents and purposes is you stance.* Saying your "winding someone up" once it has been established that you're talking bolox is just a cop out.


 Can you point me to this rule in the relevant section?

Also, you may notice it isnt normally me defending a point of view, its me getting someone else to validate theirs.

Thats what trolls do.


----------



## 12 gauge

banzi said:


> Can you point me to this rule in the relevant section?


 It doesn't have to be a rule, rather a given for social interaction between mature adults, especially when discussing sensitive matters.


----------



## banzi

12 gauge said:


> It doesn't have to be a rule, rather a given for social interaction between mature adults, especially when discussing sensitive matters.


 Sensitive matters have no business on an open internet forum unless its specifically for that purpose.

f**k me, guys coming on here saying their girlfriends are distant?????

Im not going to take that seriously.


----------



## 12 gauge

banzi said:


> Im not going to take that seriously.


 Yeah well your get out of jail trick is to say you're trolling whenever you want, regardless of whether you initially took the discussion seriously or not


----------



## banzi

12 gauge said:


> Yeah well your get out of jail trick is to say you're trolling whenever you want, regardless of whether you initially took the discussion seriously or not


 and I'm going to use it now to save you any further embarrassment, the tension in your posts speaks volumes, relax and take a bit of a breather.


----------



## TITO

Keanu Reeves is a tremendous actor, he's not wooden he's just cool.


----------



## 12 gauge

banzi said:


> and I'm going to use it now save you any further embarrassment, the tension in your posts speaks volumes, relax and take a bit of a breather.


 No tension here mate, not in the slightest, none whatsoever,


----------



## TITO

12 gauge said:


> No tension here mate, not in the slightest, none whatsoever,


 One doth protest too much


----------



## 12 gauge

TITO said:


> One doth protest too much


----------



## banzi

12 gauge said:


> No tension here mate, not in the slightest, none whatsoever,


 God you're easy....


----------



## 12 gauge

banzi said:


> God you're easy....


 Like Sunday morning


----------



## banzi

12 gauge said:


> Like Sunday morning


 See, you can always say "I was just trolling" works every time.


----------



## Sphinkter

lol at the irony in this thread :lol:


----------



## Mildo

andyboro said:


> To be fair, are you not effectively trying to stifle banzi's freedom of speech by attempting to force your ethical standpoint upon it?
> 
> Bodybuilding forums are full of men with self confidence and a plethora of other issues that make even the tiniest of things offensive.. why should he (or anyone) have to amend his behaviour to reflect that?


 To be fair, I don't believe you read the entire conversation between banzi and I. He failed to address all of my points and targetted only one thing, leading him to post images of quotes to make his point about said one thing, then also failing to see my overall concerns within the conversation.

He even posted the Stephen Fry quote without even realising how contradicting Mr Fry's comment was. So banzi's posting of Fry's quote was not only irrelevant but a failed attempt at having an educated and mature conversation.

So no, I am not trying to stifle banzi's freedom of speech. He's quite good at saying what he wants, just not based on the topic at hand, that is the points and concerns I raised about verbal and abusive comments.

Regarding your second paragraph. It's called empathy, respect and maturity. Obviously something some members fail to recognise when talking to other members.

Tiny offensive comments can be acceptable to some, but not to others. No one knows how other people think, or how they will react to a comment......hence me voicing my concerns within this forum topic.

Do you not think it's fair that if a member says " hey, don't you dare call me that ", that the bullying member should therefor take note and back off? Unfortunately that's not the case on UK-M, as some members have proven.


----------



## Plate

Mildo said:


> To be fair, I don't believe you read the entire conversation between banzi and I. He failed to address all of my points and targetted only one thing, leading him to post images of quotes to make his point about said one thing, then also failing to see my overall concerns within the conversation.
> 
> He even posted the Stephen Fry quote without even realising how contradicting Mr Fry's comment was. So banzi's posting of Fry's quote was not only irrelevant but a failed attempt at having an educated and mature conversation.
> 
> So no, I am not trying to stifle banzi's freedom of speech. He's quite good at saying what he wants, just not based on the topic at hand, that is the points and concerns I raised about verbal and abusive comments.
> 
> Regarding your second paragraph. It's called empathy, respect and maturity. Obviously something some members fail to recognise when talking to other members.
> 
> Tiny offensive comments can be acceptable to some, but not to others. No one knows how other people think, or how they will react to a comment......hence me voicing my concerns within this forum topic.
> 
> Do you not think it's fair that if a member says " hey, don't you dare call me that ", that the bullying member should therefor take note and back off? Unfortunately that's not the case on UK-M, as some members have proven.


 So what do you want to see happen with this situation?


----------



## Mildo

Plate said:


> So what do you want to see happen with this situation?


 The situation from which you quoted or the whole situation I've been expressing within the last few pages?

In both cases, and not to repeat my self, I've showed my concerns throughout the few pages. It's really up to other members to read it and take action, I suppose. Would be nice


----------



## Plate

Mildo said:


> The situation from which you quoted or the whole situation I've been expressing within the last few pages?
> 
> In both cases, and not to repeat my self, I've showed my concerns throughout the few pages. It's really up to other members to read it and take action, I suppose. Would be nice


 The whole situation, what action would be appropriate tho? If you mean ban him then that seems unfair, as he does stay in gen con..

I think this is where the ignore function comes good, as I think there are a lot of members who enjoy reading his posts too


----------



## Mildo

Plate said:


> The whole situation, what action would be appropriate tho? If you mean ban him then that seems unfair, as he does stay in gen con..
> 
> I think this is where the ignore function comes good, as I think there are a lot of members who enjoy reading his posts too


 Goodness no, I'm not suggesting banning him, or anyone for that matter.

If you had read my posts in the last few pages, I was not directing my concerns about verbal and abusive comments accusing banzi, it was being directed to the members that are guilty of such attacks.

Seriously though, some of you are just picking up on the last few posts and coming to the conclusion I'm directing all this to banzi, albeit the wrong conclusion. This is NOT the case at all. The conversation started off well between banzi and I until he derailed the conversation by concentrating on only one thing then failed to have an educated conversation, then for posting images with contradicting quotes? This is where you guys are picking it up. There is a lot more to it than that


----------



## mal




----------



## 12 gauge

Mildo said:


> The conversation started off well between banzi and I until he derailed the conversation by concentrating on only one thing then failed to have an educated conversation,


 If he spots an opening, the slightest glimmer of weakness in any statement then he's all over it like a pit bull locked onto its victim, at that point he cannot be bargained with or reasoned with, he doesn't feel pity or remorse or fear and he absolutely will not stop ever until you are dead.


----------



## Mildo

12 gauge said:


> If he spots an opening, the slightest glimmer of weakness in any statement then he's all over it like a pit bull locked onto its victim, at that point he cannot be bargained with or reasoned with, he doesn't feel pity or remorse or fear and he absolutely will not stop ever until you are dead.


 The fact that he admits to this is worrying.

He must have me on ignore because he still hasn't responded to our conversation and the content therein.


----------



## big

Did anybody actually congratulate @dtlv before his thread was derailed by the usual suspects?

Congrats anyway, I've read and enjoyed many of your posts. Excellent knowledge and well-deserved.


----------



## 12 gauge

Mildo said:


> The fact that he admits to this is worrying.
> 
> He must have me on ignore because he still hasn't responded to our conversation and the content therein.


 I doubt very much he's got you on ignore, its more likely that he doesn't want a serious conversation.


----------



## andyboro

Oh yeah, welcome back @dtlv... see what you've let yourself in for? Lol


----------



## dtlv

andyboro said:


> Oh yeah, welcome back @dtlv... see what you've let yourself in for? Lol


 Lol, this thread is more interesting than the typical welcome thread so is all good 

In truth though I modded on here for two and a half years before and nothing I'm seeing here is new. Is funny really, this time around it's different people, but the same roles are being played out that others played in the past. Social dynamics are interesting, and I often feel that when you have a group of a particular size, human nature dictates that certain roles will appear and people end up filling them. For that reason I tend not to get offended at much any more because I almost see it like a lack of free will in play - most people cannot really help who they are, how they post, or how they respond to other posts, and the group size and nature of the forum kind of dictates how it will always play out.

My job as mod is simply to enforce the rules.


----------



## a.notherguy

Mildo said:


> The bottom line is this, there is NO need to verbally attack another member or be abusive towards another member, be it in Gen Con or anywhere else on UK-M. Its childish, immature and down right discusting behaviour.


 do you not think that the real bottom line is that people choose how they react to posts? some people choose to wind people up, others choose that they will get wound up.

if someone on the internet says something that you think is abusive then why get your knickers in a twist. there are far greater injustices in this world than a stranger calling you names on the internet but they go ignored because getting upset about real problems takes more effort.

p.s. welcome back @dtlv


----------



## dtlv

In regards to some of the chat going on here, here's my ten cents worth.

Firstly I'll start by saying that there are always going to be disagreements and personality clashes on forums, even if everyone is being respectful and posting well within the rules. Even here sometimes, some people are going to get upset. That's just something to accept and try to not get stuck up on and move on from when it happens.

Another thing to accept is that if you say something stupid, some people are always going to jump on it and you are likely to get teased some. This is okay, and the best thing to do is just take the teasing in good spirit and it'll soon die down. However, sometimes teasing goes too far, and sometimes people react to it poorly, and either behavior tends to inflame things on forums like a match in a warehouse full of fireworks.

If teased but it goes beyond a limit, the thing to do is exactly as @Mildo suggested earlier - to politely request to stop and tone it down. If that response is ignored, then the teasing no longer becomes 'a bit of banter' but becomes insulting behavior, then it's perfectly acceptable to call in a mod.

Sometimes though some people just start trolling/picking on someone else for no good reason. In that case tell them to go away and of course report it if it crosses a line of decency.

One thing to always do though is to avoid overreacting. Whether teased because of something silly you did say or attacked for no good reason, don't either immediately cry victim or go full columbine on the forum. Either way will likely see you setting yourself up as a target and see you pushed and nudged to explode again at any opportunity my the more mischievous forum members. It'll also make the general experience of using the forum a nervous mine field that it simply doesn't need to be.

To sum up:

If someone is being an idiot is fine to tell them, and report if necessary, but then leave it at that - don't push it too far. If they are attention seeking and trying to draw you in don't let them.

If you've gone and said something silly yourself then expect to hear about it, but then take the teasing on the chin like a man.

If teasing goes too far then by all means say something, but try not to overreact and let the mods deal with them.

Everyone has to try not to overreact to stuff but also no one should ever feel victimized if they've done all they can to prevent an argument from escalating. In that case feel free to report away and leave it to the mods - we are always happy to take out the trash


----------



## Mildo

dtlv said:


> In regards to some of the chat going on here, here's my ten cents worth.
> 
> Firstly I'll start by saying that there are always going to be disagreements and personality clashes on forums, even if everyone is being respectful and posting well within the rules. Even here sometimes, some people are going to get upset. That's just something to accept and try to not get stuck up on and move on from when it happens.
> 
> Another thing to accept is that if you say something stupid, some people are always going to jump on it and you are likely to get teased some. This is okay, and the best thing to do is just take the teasing in good spirit and it'll soon die down. However, sometimes teasing goes too far, and sometimes people react to it poorly, and either behavior tends to inflame things on forums like a match in a warehouse full of fireworks.
> 
> *If teased but it goes beyond a limit, the thing to do is exactly as *@Mildo* suggested earlier - to politely request to stop and tone it down. If that response is ignored, then the teasing no longer becomes 'a bit of banter' but becomes insulting behavior, then it's perfectly acceptable to call in a mod.*
> 
> Sometimes though some people just start trolling/picking on someone else for no good reason. In that case tell them to go away and of course report it if it crosses a line of decency.
> 
> One thing to always do though is to avoid overreacting. Whether teased because of something silly you did say or attacked for no good reason, don't either immediately cry victim or go full columbine on the forum. Either way will likely see you setting yourself up as a target and see you pushed and nudged to explode again at any opportunity my the more mischievous forum members. It'll also make the general experience of using the forum a nervous mine field that it simply doesn't need to be.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> If someone is being an idiot is fine to tell them, and report if necessary, but then leave it at that - don't push it too far. If they are attention seeking and trying to draw you in don't let them.
> 
> If you've gone and said something silly yourself then expect to hear about it, but then take the teasing on the chin like a man.
> 
> If teasing goes too far then by all means say something, but try not to overreact and let the mods deal with them.
> 
> Everyone has to try not to overreact to stuff but also no one should ever feel victimized if they've done all they can to prevent an argument from escalating. In that case feel free to report away and leave it to the mods - we are always happy to take out the trash


 Exccelent post @dtlv and thanks for taking the time to explain what is expected, and guidence for members to adhere too.

The part in bold is what Ive been trying to get across in this thread. But, I could not have put it better than what you have done. You have explained the whole situation in great detail that covers everything. I think when I was just concetrating on the one subject [verbal and abusive comments going to far] that people may have thought I was talking about teasing and banter in general, such as Banzi was.

I'm all for teasing and banter, heck its entertaining, until it goes to far. The problem here is that people can and will get offended more so than others, so like I have suggested, and you have mentioned, people need to speak up if they feel they are being victimized. Of course there will be a fine line of where this will be, hence my stance on more Mods on the forum to help control.

Ive lurked on here for years and finally became a member 1 year ago. I can remember when members actually interacted really well with each other, yes a bit of banter here and there, but for the most part it was a great forum of information that you knew could be read easily without interupting and unnessecary name calling. There was a stint around 2013/14 where alot of members needed culled off and things were great again, hence me joining up. However, this past few months have seen an increase in over the top banter [verbal and abusive name calling etc] that I felt the need to help the forum by raising my concerns. I know some members hate me for doing this and have taken my concerns the wrong way however, a lot have been supportive.

I look forward to interacting with you on the boards.

Thanks again for your post. Perhaps you could make it a stickie 

Welcome back, by the way


----------



## Archaic

dtlv said:


> In regards to some of the chat going on here, here's my ten cents worth.
> 
> Firstly I'll start by saying that there are always going to be disagreements and personality clashes on forums, even if everyone is being respectful and posting well within the rules. Even here sometimes, some people are going to get upset. That's just something to accept and try to not get stuck up on and move on from when it happens.
> 
> Another thing to accept is that if you say something stupid, some people are always going to jump on it and you are likely to get teased some. This is okay, and the best thing to do is just take the teasing in good spirit and it'll soon die down. However, sometimes teasing goes too far, and sometimes people react to it poorly, and either behavior tends to inflame things on forums like a match in a warehouse full of fireworks.
> 
> If teased but it goes beyond a limit, the thing to do is exactly as @Mildo suggested earlier - to politely request to stop and tone it down. If that response is ignored, then the teasing no longer becomes 'a bit of banter' but becomes insulting behavior, then it's perfectly acceptable to call in a mod.
> 
> Sometimes though some people just start trolling/picking on someone else for no good reason. In that case tell them to go away and of course report it if it crosses a line of decency.
> 
> One thing to always do though is to avoid overreacting. Whether teased because of something silly you did say or attacked for no good reason, don't either immediately cry victim or go full columbine on the forum. Either way will likely see you setting yourself up as a target and see you pushed and nudged to explode again at any opportunity my the more mischievous forum members. It'll also make the general experience of using the forum a nervous mine field that it simply doesn't need to be.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> If someone is being an idiot is fine to tell them, and report if necessary, but then leave it at that - don't push it too far. If they are attention seeking and trying to draw you in don't let them.
> 
> If you've gone and said something silly yourself then expect to hear about it, but then take the teasing on the chin like a man.
> 
> If teasing goes too far then by all means say something, but try not to overreact and let the mods deal with them.
> 
> Everyone has to try not to overreact to stuff but also no one should ever feel victimized if they've done all they can to prevent an argument from escalating. In that case feel free to report away and leave it to the mods - we are always happy to take out the trash


 Far too level headed to be a Mod mate.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

@dtlv now your a mod I'm sure you are a safe source. So can you send me your price list so I can buy some steroids please.

Cheers.


----------



## latblaster

^^^ Whaaat??!

Ban coming up.....


----------



## dtlv

sammym said:


> @dtlv now your a mod I'm sure you are a safe source. So can you send me your price list so I can buy some steroids please.
> 
> Cheers.


 You know if I either didn't have a sense of humor, or thought you were stupid enough to be serious, that post would get you sent to the naughty step.

Just to be totally clear to anyone who doesn't live under a rock, requesting to source prescription meds gets you an infraction and points towards a ban - and do it a second time and then the ban arrives.

I would say it's pretty clear and simple but I've already banned/given infractions to half a dozen people since I've been back for this so obviously not...


----------



## FelonE1

Some overly sensitive fvckers on here lol


----------



## TITO

dtlv said:


> In regards to some of the chat going on here, here's my ten cents worth.
> 
> Firstly I'll start by saying that there are always going to be disagreements and personality clashes on forums, even if everyone is being respectful and posting well within the rules. Even here sometimes, some people are going to get upset. That's just something to accept and try to not get stuck up on and move on from when it happens.
> 
> Another thing to accept is that if you say something stupid, some people are always going to jump on it and you are likely to get teased some. This is okay, and the best thing to do is just take the teasing in good spirit and it'll soon die down. However, sometimes teasing goes too far, and sometimes people react to it poorly, and either behavior tends to inflame things on forums like a match in a warehouse full of fireworks.
> 
> If teased but it goes beyond a limit, the thing to do is exactly as @Mildo suggested earlier - to politely request to stop and tone it down. If that response is ignored, then the teasing no longer becomes 'a bit of banter' but becomes insulting behavior, then it's perfectly acceptable to call in a mod.
> 
> Sometimes though some people just start trolling/picking on someone else for no good reason. In that case tell them to go away and of course report it if it crosses a line of decency.
> 
> One thing to always do though is to avoid overreacting. Whether teased because of something silly you did say or attacked for no good reason, don't either immediately cry victim or go full columbine on the forum. Either way will likely see you setting yourself up as a target and see you pushed and nudged to explode again at any opportunity my the more mischievous forum members. It'll also make the general experience of using the forum a nervous mine field that it simply doesn't need to be.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> If someone is being an idiot is fine to tell them, and report if necessary, but then leave it at that - don't push it too far. If they are attention seeking and trying to draw you in don't let them.
> 
> If you've gone and said something silly yourself then expect to hear about it, but then take the teasing on the chin like a man.
> 
> If teasing goes too far then by all means say something, but try not to overreact and let the mods deal with them.
> 
> Everyone has to try not to overreact to stuff but also no one should ever feel victimized if they've done all they can to prevent an argument from escalating. In that case feel free to report away and leave it to the mods -* we are always happy to take out the trash*


 All I see now is arnie on the plane in Twins singing "you take out the papers and the trash... Or u don't get no spending cash!!"


----------



## dtlv

TITO said:


> All I see now is arnie on the plane in Twins singing "you take out the papers and the trash... Or u don't get no spending cash!!"


 Haha, got that going around in my head now! I think Arnie is underestimated for his comedic skills, he can definitely be funny.


----------



## Floydy

Fresh new beginning for both of us, DTLV. Welcome back


----------



## mal

Floydy said:


> Fresh new beginning for both of us, DTLV. Welcome back


 you been banned from mt mate.


----------



## Floydy

mal said:


> you been banned from mt mate.


 No, what makes you think that mate?


----------



## mal

Floydy said:


> No, what makes you think that mate?


 thought you were banned from here tbh...you been gone along time.


----------



## Floydy

mal said:


> thought you were banned from here tbh...you been gone along time.


 Sounds like you missed me mate?


----------



## mal

Floydy said:


> Sounds like you missed me mate?


 your journals were inspiring,although I don't post here much anymore ...im over on TMuscle a lot more

these days.


----------



## anaboliclove

mal said:


> your journals were inspiring,although I don't post here much anymore ...im over on TMuscle a lot more
> 
> these days.


 TRAITOR!!!!!


----------



## Floydy

mal said:


> your journals were inspiring,although I don't post here much anymore ...im over on TMuscle a lot more
> 
> these days.


 I was there for a while and found it was rather mismanaged, some good lads but as always a few were out to look for a reaction, which is obviously rather childish, so I buggered off.

Dunno about starting a journal on here bud, I'm slowing down these days!


----------

